# Shipping Companies Germany



## xxxpat0127 (May 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am currently in Germany moving back to the UK. I am having trouble finding a shipping company just to send back my TV. I have tried GLS and DHL but neither can do that size box (42 inch)- or from what I can see they can't.

Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thank you!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try one of our advertisers:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-classifieds/700722-weekly-removals-germany-all-regions.html


----------



## xxxpat0127 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Friedemann (May 27, 2015)

Hi, I just tried iloxx for the first time (for a very big box). It was cheaper than Hermes (also worth a try) and DHL which I have used before. Iloxx also does international shipping, haven't checked size restrictions for intl shipping however. Good luck.


----------



## xxxpat0127 (May 26, 2014)

Hi Freidemann,

I got a really good quote with UPS for it in the end and with GLS. 

Thanks for the tips!

Take care.


----------

